# My Canon lens isn't an option in Lens Correction



## re7777 (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm new to lightroom (and more advanced photography) and just now going thru my photos to add profile corrections.  I typed up a long post and then realized I why I'm having the problem I'm having, but still need to figure out if there's a way to fix it.

I have a Canon 50D.  Last year, I went to South Africa and borrowed my brother's EF-S 18-135mm kit lens from his 60D so that I could have a slightly wider angle on my photos, if I wanted it.  As stated above, I'm new to more advanced photography and regretfully decided to shoot in JPEG, not RAW, for fear of running out of memory (never again).

I am finally editing the pictures and when I went to "Enable Profile Corrections" to add in the lens correction, the EF-S 18-135mm lens is not available.  The EF-S 18-55mm lens is an option but not the longer zoom.  In fact, there are only 14 lenses to choose from, including the 3 EF lenses I already have.  However, if I go to the same section in a RAW photograph, there are tons of lens options, but not if you shoot in JPEG.  

So, this seems to be a creature of JPEG photos, right?  Is there a way to add lens profiles for JPEGs so it will come up as an option w/ my JPEG photos?  Or, should I just select the 18-55mm lens and go w/ that.  

Thanks!!!!


----------



## clee01l (Dec 15, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.

Adobe has created some lens profiles for some cameras.  Other people create lens profiles too. You can access these using the Adobe Lens Profile Downloader 1.0.1  I've checked and your lens does not exist for you camera model or any other. You can also create your own using the free Adobe Lens Profile Creator 1.0.4.

If it were me, I would ignore the lens profile for your lens.


----------

